# Vaccination required for filippinos to travel abraod?



## RomanT (Mar 30, 2021)

I go across this article. It say fully vaccinated require certificate to travel abroad, how about people who are not vaccinated are they allowed to travel abroad?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

RomanT said:


> I go across this article. It say fully vaccinated require certificate to travel abroad, how about people who are not vaccinated are they allowed to travel abroad?


Inf. as of today.
Departing From The Philippines


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

RomanT said:


> I go across this article. It say fully vaccinated require certificate to travel abroad, how about people who are not vaccinated are they allowed to travel abroad?


You do not require vaccinations to travel they are just saying that if you have been vaccinated there is a certificate available as the card may not be universally accepted.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gary D said:


> You do not require vaccinations to travel they are just saying that if you have been vaccinated there is a certificate available as the card may not be universally accepted.


However many countries require proof of vaccination before they allow you to enter - or require you to quarantine. 

This isn't just for travelling from the Phillipines, though.


----------

